# Britney - so singt sie wirklich!!!



## Katzun (22 Aug. 2008)

unglaublich, hört euch das mal an

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a9c_1219341209


----------



## krawutz (23 Aug. 2008)

Ich wusste vor Schreck nicht, ob ich lachen oder flüchten sollte. Termin beim Ohrenarzt hab ich auch schon.


----------



## Muli (23 Aug. 2008)

Das geht ja mal garnicht!

Was die nicht alles mit der Technik pushen! Sagenhaft!


----------



## Tokko (23 Aug. 2008)

Das man bei dem rumgehüpfe nicht vernünftig singen kann war mir ja klar.

Aber das.....


----------



## armin (23 Aug. 2008)

Grauenhaft


----------

